# OFFICIAL-2009 2coolfishing.com Billfish Blast



## bevo/fishing/hunting

**Here are the rules and signup for the 2009 2coolfishing Billfish Blast. The only changes for this year is the reduction of points for Swordfish. They will now be worth 4 points instead of 5. Also, the tournament will start a week earlier and end a week later than last year.**

Entry fee is $250 per boat entered.

Fishing is allowed to begin at 12:01am on April 18th and ends at 11:59pm on October 11th.

*Please make sure your check is postmarked before you begin fishing*. Points won't count unless it is postmarked before heading out.

*ALL FISH MUST BE CAUGHT IN THE GULF OF MEXICO*. Honor system will apply to this rule.

It will be cumulitive points.

Fish will be scored as follows: 
Blue Marlin=5 points
Swordfish=4 points 
White Marlin=3 points
Sailfish=1 point

Points will be awarded once the leader has been touched by a crew member and a picture taken of the fish using a time stamp on a camera *OR* a marker, such as a color card, that will be determined by a 3rd party. Example.. if the weeks color is red, a red card, flag, shirt, etc. would need to be displayed in the picture with the fish. I would also like to see a picture of the crew fishing that day when a qualifying fish is caught with the marker. Markers will change every Thursday by noon, so if you plan on fishing before the new marker is changed on Thursday, please let me know so you can still use the old marker color...

Fish can be killed. This is mainly for those guys fishing POCO, ROC, TIFT, etc. that want points in this tourney and to weigh in a fish for any of those tourney's..

Payout will be as follows: 
1st Place 56% of total purse
2nd Place 22% of total purse
3rd Place 12% of total purse
***The remaining *10%* will be given to Mont of 2coolfishing.com for allowing this board to exist and help pay bills on the new forum***

The boat will be entered in the tournament, not the individual angler. So, crew can change. Now, I know that you might sell a boat over the summer, and that's fine. Just let me know that the boat is changing and we'll make note of it.

All pictures of the fish will be posted on this forum and this thread. If you don't want to post the pictures yourself, you can email them to me at [email protected] and I will post them up.

*Payment*

Please send a check to: 
Jeremy Johnson
11431 Liberty Field
San Antonio, TX 78254

*PLEASE PUT YOUR BOAT NAME, BOAT MODEL/MAKE/SIZE AND/OR BOARD NAME ON THE MEMO SECTION OF THE CHECK FOR RECORD KEEPING*

Any questions, just ask,
Jeremy


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here is the list of participants so far:

Ramrunner
Jakers (boat name?)
BOOM
Hydrocarbon
Chase This!
Lit-Up
Six Chicks
Mo Azul


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

ttt


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This can't be it????


----------



## Chase This!

Surely Ronnie is in. Can I just send my check to him? 

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Come on guys! This is a great tournament and a lot of fun.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

I think part of the reason for lack of participation is the fact most of the guys I know don't fish one boat exclusivly. It is kind of hard to compete in a year long boat tournament when your crew splits time between two or three boats as we do. I am definitly not trying to change the rules at all, just something I thought about when looking at the tournament boats listed. We do not enter as our crew fishes on 3 different boats. Each of our crew members own their own boat but we fish together alternating boats in order to share expenses, etc.


----------



## Chase This!

StarlinMarlin said:


> I think part of the reason for lack of participation is the fact most of the guys I know don't fish one boat exclusivly. It is kind of hard to compete in a year long boat tournament when your crew splits time between two or three boats as we do. I am definitly not trying to change the rules at all, just something I thought about when looking at the tournament boats listed. We do not enter as our crew fishes on 3 different boats. Each of our crew members own their own boat but we fish together alternating boats in order to share expenses, etc.


No arguments here. If there is a way to make it per team instead of per boat, I would be all for it. We split time between boats as well.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

In the past, more people start signing up as they start fishing. Alot of crews don't really start fishing till late April/early May.. so I'm confident more will register..


----------



## GhostRider

Ghost Rider will be in again this year. I gotta couple of wanna be swordfisherman this year, so maybe we'll give the big boys a run for the money :smile:


----------



## Chase This!

GhostRider said:


> I gotta couple of wanna be swordfisherman this year, so maybe we'll give the big boys a run for the money :smile:


Yeah baby. Rob and I will cover GhostRider in swordfish blood, or Rob will cover the entire tourney. 

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

2 more boats added:

Mehanical Man
GhostRider
Ramrunner
Goin' South
BOOM
Hydrocarbon
Chase This!
Lit-Up
Six Chicks
Mo Azul


----------



## bluewatertx

We'll make our annual donation and play again.... you can add AGAVE to the list.


----------



## KevinA

Add us to the list, we aint figured out the new name yet so just put us down as S E A-B I T C H.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Chris, you need some new crew who knows how to catch the bills!!!!! J/K.. You'll probably win it this year...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Updated tourney list:

Agave
S E A-B I T C H
Mehanical Man
GhostRider
Ramrunner
Goin' South
BOOM
Hydrocarbon
Chase This!
Lit-Up
Six Chicks
Mo Azul


----------



## Gigabite285

TELEIA, the blue Mako 285 out of Freeport, is in.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Welcome "Teleia"


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Updated boat list:

Teleia
Agave
S E A-B I T C H
Mechanical Man
GhostRider
Ramrunner
Goin' South
BOOM
Hydrocarbon
Chase This!
Lit-Up
Six Chicks
Mo Azul


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Were getting there. Keepem coming!!!


----------



## DFoley

I made a flyer for yall. I know its not the best but I drew the picture a while back and thought it would be perfect!
Later


----------



## Chase This!

Nice. Appreciate it DFoley.

B


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

That looks great!


----------



## DFoley

Heres another one. I need to scan some more pics of mine but this is probably my favorite. The guitar is one that I actualy play.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Very cool DFoley!

I will be in Vegas the next couple of days.. so I won't be checking email or this post all that much.. but if you're interested, just sign up and I'll update everything early next week.


----------



## MXCapt

*Name Change*

Hey Bevo, Please change our name submission from BOOM to Wildside. Sometimes the booms get out of hand. Have fun in Vegas.

DFoley, your sketches rock! I like the first one w/poseidon holding the TRIDENT but the rocker mermaid w/the kirk hammett axe marlin wave is bad *** too.


----------



## 20Echo

ajlsro said:


> Hey Bevo, Please change our name submission from BOOM to Wildside. Sometimes the booms get out of hand. Have fun in Vegas.
> 
> DFoley, your sketches rock! I like the first one w/poseidon holding the TRIDENT but the rocker mermaid w/the kirk hammett axe marlin wave is bad *** too.


You said BOOM and Trident in one statement. haha


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Ok.. changed to Wildside...

Teleia
Agave
S E A-B I T C H
Mechanical Man
GhostRider
Ramrunner
Goin' South
Wildside
Hydrocarbon
Chase This!
Lit-Up
Six Chicks
Mo Azul


----------



## KevinA

sending out our check today.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Thanks Kevin. 

So far I have only received 2 checks, which is fine, but just remember.. make sure the check is postmarked BEFORE you and your team starts fishing. This weeks color will be BLUE once the tourney kicks off at 12:01am on April 18th. That color will be good until at least April 23rd, most likely longer... Good luck to those who might venture out in the rough stuff!!!

Again.. it's not too late to register. Anybody can at any point.

Jeremy


----------



## 20Echo

*Test Run*

The fish are there......


----------



## Chase This!

dang, few more days and you would be up 8 points. 

Brandon


----------



## Chase This!

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Thanks Kevin.
> 
> So far I have only received 2 checks, which is fine, but just remember.. make sure the check is postmarked BEFORE you and your team starts fishing. This weeks color will be BLUE once the tourney kicks off at 12:01am on April 18th. That color will be good until at least April 23rd, most likely longer... Good luck to those who might venture out in the rough stuff!!!
> 
> Again.. it's not too late to register. Anybody can at any point.
> 
> Jeremy


Dropped mine in the mail this morning.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job Widside.. Hope your luck continues!

I received a couple more checks yesterday, so we're getting there..


----------



## jakers

Fine job on the swords Team Wildside. Good to see experienced fishermen smiling like you are a kid that just caught his first fish. Is there a good story of the details comming? You know, we were half asleep when jerry noticed...etc..


----------



## Chase This!

jakers said:


> You know, we were half asleep when jerry noticed...etc..


I got $20 that says JD was asleep.

B


----------



## MXCapt

Chase This! said:


> I got $20 that says JD was asleep.
> 
> B


HA!!!! What happens on the boat...:biggrin:

"Is there a good story of the details coming?"

My little sword was hooked on the 'blue martian' squid that Rob had rigged the other day and posted about....they obviously werent too big! The second was caught on a live tinker mack. We were swarmed by bait and we took advantage of the local grub by also dropping them down. 3 drifts total = 2 swords.


----------



## bluewatertx

TEAMWILDSIDE

Very Niiice!!!!! Just don't catch any more after the tourney starts.


----------



## bluewatertx

BTW Jeremy checks in the mail... and thanks for taking the time to keep this thing going every year, hope more people still sign up!!


----------



## Jake Reaves

Whats the picture marker for this week?


----------



## callsignsleepy

one of these days i will own a boat that can do some billfish fishing....one of these days...


----------



## Chase This!

Jake Reaves said:


> Whats the picture marker for this week?


Blue.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Color wil remain blue since no fish were scored last week..


----------



## jakers

*One for two*

Fished Tuesday and Wednesday.
Went one for two on blues. Lost two other solid fish. Spooled by one broke off other after three hour fight. Might have been bluefin. It made several runs on the surface but we could not see it in the dark.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Good job.. first on the board with 5 points!


----------



## rhale

That first pic is awesome.... Congrats jakers.


----------



## Snagged

Good Job.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Great job! Glad to see the fish are here.


----------



## KevinA

whats the boat name with 5 points.


----------



## Jake Reaves

Goin' South


----------



## High Seas Drifter

Love that first pic as well


----------



## CHA CHING

Can we still enter?? If so add CHA CHING to the list.

Thanks


----------



## Chase This!

CHA CHING said:


> Can we still enter?? If so add CHA CHING to the list.
> 
> Thanks


Yup. Send the money before you head out, and you are in.

Anyone can enter at any point. Check/Letter just needs to be post marked before any fish are caught.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Send it on.. BTW, so far I only have 4 checks.. I know several folks haven't been offshore fishing yet this season.. but this is just a friendly reminder.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll keep the same color is anybody gets out in the next week.. color is BLUE.


----------



## Jake Reaves

is the color going to stay the same through this week into the weekend, (May 4-10th)? Thanks...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yes.. since only 1 fish has been scored..


----------



## jakers

*Out east*

Finally got a chance to fish with a few friends from over in Venice. We got our butts beat for a couple of days but persistene finally paid off when we landed a small sword.

Had a great crew that worked very hard for little reward. Thought there was going to be a mutiny when there were tuna catching air and I made them stick to what we came for. Everyone had to go home Sunday night. I could not take it so I stayed another day. Ice cream run out. easy bait. Spotted a fish on the surface. He ate like he was supposed to. The fight & photos were a little difficult with only myself Brian and his girlfriend. The fish put on a good show. She did not behave well on the wire. Probably have ten new battle scars on the boat.

A little bird showed us the way. Brian's girlfriend said they allways come and visit her when she goes billfishing. She might have to be a new addition to the regular crew.


----------



## wacker

congrats!:cheers:


----------



## Ono Loco

thanks for the trip Mark - you're relentless for sure..


----------



## rhale

Good job jakers...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice job guys!!! 

We'll keep the BLUE color one more week.. expiring on May 21st.

Remember that boats can still sign up.. just make sure your money is postmarked and sent BEFORE any fish can count.


----------



## lopakaonohanapaa

Mark you just had to get Greg off the boat. He was blocking your marlin bit by thinking yellow fin the whole time! Really though....Great job!


----------



## jakers

*Thanks for the replies*

rhale, wacker, bevo, chase this, mossy oak, kevin a, & snagged thanks for the replies. I've never been much into posting reports because who knows what kind of resposes you may get. I feel comfortable posting on this thread because you guys have "been there done that" and won't dish out the B.S. At least not the kind that is rediculous.

I know I have fished next to rhale and a couple others on this site a few times but, have never made contact. Seems like where ever I go "Booby trap" is there. Saw them over in Venice on there sweet new Viking.

Anyway, thanks again it is nice to be able to share your passion with others that understand and know whats up.

Hope to see a few of you out there this year.

Oh yeah, Lopaka your avitar is sweet. Wilson!!!!!!

Mark Glassmeyer
Goin' South


----------



## Chase This!

Man I am still jealous. This darn wind!!! ONE DAY I will get to fish.....one day. Those are saome great pics, Mark. 

Brandon


----------



## Cru

So far, so good! Let's keep fishing for blues & swords all summer.:cheers:


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

For this weekend, since it's Memorial weekend, lets remember those who have paid the ultimate price for this country. Please display an American flag or the red, white, and blue with your fish. It can be on a shirt, cap, cup.. whatever. Tight lines.

BTW.. remember to get your checks postmarked BEFORE fishing. This weekend should really get the tourney going.


----------



## Dismissed

*"Six Chicks"*

Check went in the mail yesterday, hopefully we'll have our shots this weekend.


----------



## GhostRider

Check mailed today. 5/23 postmark. We're heading out tomorrow !


----------



## Toledo

Mark, glad to see you were finally able to hook up on Sunday. You dam sure deserved it after those 4 days. I've known some pretty dedicated fisherman but I think you are topping it on persistance.


----------



## jakers

*Color?*

Will the color stay red white and blue through this next weekend? I will be out of internet range from Wed. through Sunday so, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yes.. we'll keep the same color scheme until at least June 4.


----------



## Dismissed

*Sword with no pics*

Caught a little sword (probably 40 lbs) Sunday night, but pulled the hook on the leader before we got pics. Oh well......no other billfish sighted.


----------



## MilosMaster

I'm about 99% sure I saw a boat in this tourney flying some laundry over the weekend, I'll keep checking back every few hours for a report . . . .


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul caught 2 sails yesterday. Will try to get pics and video up later/this evening. One of them I will leave at discretion of the board. Using short (12-18") wahoo leader, mainline was wrapped within 10' of fish. Mainline finally gave/chafed from getting beat on by the bill.


----------



## cshimaitis

Pic. Going to have to get the video up for the other fish to let the board judge. Congrats Ben on your first billfish. Red = Chris' burnt belly, white = boat gunnel, blue = water. I was throwing the back of my pelagic glove in the pic trying to get that, but it wasn't on my camera. Trying to hunt it down.


----------



## cshimaitis

Videos are up. The 2nd sailfish video is the one that broke off near the boat. The important stuff all happens in the first 16 seconds of the video. We were hooked up on the shotgun/50. My wife gets in the chair and starts on that one. I am in the right corner bringing in the right long, as soon as I started retrieving I noticed another fish under that bait. Teased that fish all the way to within 15' of the transom, you can see when I drop it back and lock him up on the 25. Right after that we get one jump out of that fish (around 16 seconds into the video). The fish on the shotgun goes missing shortly thereafter, my wife moves over and brings home the one I hooked. Almost a double header.....if you double click in the middle of the video clip, it will go larger on your screen, sound is good too. So this is what I have, you guys make the call on if we get the point or not. http://www.moazul.com/Videos/Videos.htm


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Caos in the cockpit! I'm going to give you 2 points because the leader was touched by the wireman. Nice job! Nice music on your video as well!


----------



## Cru

That second one is a Palm Beach release if I've ever seen one!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Hey Guys,

I forgot to change the color of the week yesterday, so we will stick with red, white and blue.

PLEASE.. make sure the fish are seen and marked CLEARLY. A couple of folks have brought up that the sailfish above is not really marked. I have counted the fish this time.. but please, in the future, make sure the color of the week is clearly seen. You can use colored cards, t-shirts, lures, flags, hats.. whatever.. just not burnt bellies as red and water as blue..lol

Thanks guys and Tight Lines!


----------



## jakers

*Cajun Canyons Billfish Classic*

Fished the CCBC last weekend. Went 0-2 on blues and had one other good one ready to eat at the transom. He took a close look but would not commit. Pulled the circle hook on one and broke the freekin main line on another. Needles to say it was a little tuff on our frajile collective psyce watching the fish jump in circles around the boat afterwards.

Came back to port fueled up and went back out. Ended up getting a little redemption by sticking a decent sword and a little mako while free fishing after the tourny.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## Chase This!

HELL YEAH!!! BA Sword, Mark. Congrats.

Brandon


----------



## rhale

Awesome job Mark. That is a fat fish for sure....


----------



## jakers

*Worms?*

Yeh, that dang fish looked like it had just swallowed a beach ball (48" girth) 72" short m. Jeromey said it was full of big worms. Makes one realize there is so much stuff going on out there that we just don't know about.

rhale is still the king of swords! We are just getting started.

Here is a shot of the little mako and one more of Jacob with the sword.


----------



## CP

*Hell of a job on the sword*

Nice looking fish. Looks like you guys are getting those pointy nosed catfish dialed in. Congrats

-CP

ps. nice looking flying gaff!!!! Glad it finally got a kill.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Great job Jakers!!!!

Hey Jeramy,

Could you give use a run down of the points? I need to know how many fish I need to catch to go to the lead! LOL!!!

David


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here's a rundown:

Goin' South (Jakers) - 2 blues, 2 swords - 18 points
Mo Azul - 2 sailfish - 2 points

I did see Mechanical Man flying some serious laundry on Sunday, so they might be in the lead once the post!


----------



## cshimaitis

Color this weekend (if we can get out)?


----------



## KevinA

SEA***** is on the board, Ronnie went 1 for three on Blues this weekend.

I will submit pics when I get them sent to me.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

This weeks color will be PINK. Pull out your pink shirt, crocs, panties, lure, whatever and display with the fish for scoring. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## KevinA

sorry, forgot to post pics on my report.
they did not know the color so they took alot of video with all kinds of things and different colors, they do have the right color in the video, craig ellington is trying to figure out how to edit down to a short video or pic, hurry up and post it up craig.

they have been on a different post for several days already.

here they are:


----------



## KevinA

*here is the*

money shot,

check out the tape measure for colors.


----------



## jakers

Nice job on the blue guys. Looks like you are putting some hours on that sweet boat. 

Looks like I'm going to go the entire month of june without getting out.

Hope this wind lays down and everyone else gets after them!


----------



## haparks

all the pics are awsome thanks from all us dreamers


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

For those fishing the Port A Masters (or any other tourney) this weekend, the color will remain PINK. Good luck!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

For clarification purposes.. If you are fishing in a tourney using the "object of the day" format, I will accept that in your picture. You do need need the color of the week as well. I will accept either/or. Just make sure it is clear when you post a picture what the object is so I can check with that tourney officials if that is the correct object.

Thanks guys!


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul caught two blues yesterday. Pics coming asap.


----------



## cshimaitis

Pics of 6/23 blues.


----------



## justhookit

cshimaitis said:


> Mo Azul caught two blues yesterday. Pics coming asap.


Good job Chad. I spoke with Cristin briefly at the dock when we got back in, and we talked with Peter briefly in the morning before y'all vacated Falcon.

John


----------



## jakers

Nice job on the blues Mo Azul.

After being told inlaws were comming I thought that a fishing trip was out of the question. Here is the secret. Bring the boat to your house and tell the wife you are just trying to keep up on the maintenance and safety stuff. Invite all your friends over and have them talk about how great the weather is. Feed her a new cocktail that she is not used to that goes down real smooth. You might just get lucky! She actually said you guys should go it sounds like you might not get many other chances like this. Really honey, are you sure? Wow, maybe Sancho was in town or somthing.

I just wish our ratio could have been much, much better. I mean we really stunk it up. Ended up 1-6 on blues and 0-2 on swords. Ouch!
One sword just about dumped an 80W. Then 20 min. latter we pulled the hook on another one while taking forever to get the float loose. Nothing but a nice sand papered leader two feet up from the hook. This year it seems like everything that can go wrong is going wrong. I guess I should just be happy to see them jump. Things can only improve from here on out.

Here is a photo of the one we were lucky enough to shake hands with.


----------



## cshimaitis

That's a huge fish. Nice work Jakers.

We caught a white and a sail on Friday during the Masters. No blues....therefore no win, no dinero. We have the fish on video, I will get them up asap, but it won't be today.


----------



## jakers

*Color*

Bevo,

Color for this week?

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Jake Reaves

Kinda hard to identify whether those fish were Blues or Whites from the photos don't ya think?



cshimaitis said:


> Pics of 6/23 blues.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Congrats guys! Looks like lots of fish caught.

MoAzul.. You guys have some more pics of the 2 blues caught last week? Or video? Thanks. I haven't scored them yet nor updated the board. I hope to do that in the next day or so, but I have a feeling lots of fish were caught!

Mark, the color remains PINK until NOON Thursday July 2nd, then becomes GREEN until the following Thursday, July 9th at NOON.


----------



## cshimaitis

If the pic on a left was a white marlin, biggest white I have ever heard of....will work on a better picture for the other.

I am only going to be able to post video for the white and sail from Friday. Tournament (Masters in this case) dictate we have to show video. The last thing we are going to do is quit videoing in order to take a still photo. If you guys don't want to give us points for fish on video that have all the concurrent tournament requirements, then so be it.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Video is fine! And like I said, I also accept the methods all the tournaments use video, object of the day, video, colors, etc.. so you don't have to do 8 thousand things to these fish before being released.. But I do want to make sure the fish are able to be identified..

Thanks..


----------



## cshimaitis

Here are two overhead shots of the blue off the starboard side. Notice in one pic, Chris has the pink koozie on his left wrist. The other pic a head is blocking the left wrist. I also added two more of the one off the port side. Please let me know if this satisfies all doubts.


----------



## Dismissed

*6/23 Blue and HIBT Sail*

Six Chicks released a blue on 6/23, color is the bandana around neck, it was closest we had. Just got the pictures.

Released the sail in the Houston tourney on Saturday. No color, but was called in and had video and pics, can check with tourney officials that it counted.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Thanks Chad.. I look forward to the video.

Jakers.. That is a nice blue! She has some shoulders on her!


----------



## bluewatertx

AGAVE just got our first blue this past weekend, on our first trip of the summer... will post up pics as soon as my buddy with the camera emails them to me, These will probably be just "pride" pics given the fact that we didn't have the color of the week in the photo and I was extremely delinquent sending the entry fee in.


----------



## bluewatertx

report to follow....

3 big wahoo and a bunch of tuna in addition 

BTW we only deck checked the blue because he came up tail wrapped and had a deep hook set.


----------



## bluewatertx

insomnia admiring my own photos.... one pic


----------



## bluewatertx

pic


----------



## cshimaitis

I see pink in that lure. Looks pink to me. I see pink.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Nice going Agave!

I see pink as well, but he didn't get his entry postmarked until after the catch.. He PM'ed me this morning admitting his mistake.. Hopefully there are more to come!

BTW.. I will update points tomorrow.. We have a close group of boats this year.. I love it! Just wish I could catch more than sailfish this year!


----------



## MilosMaster

Nice fish Chris! I am sick that I couldn't make it, next time I think I will just quit my job instead of missing out on a trip. Looking forward to drinking some tekillya on the Agave this weekend! 

One question, is that ugly arse lid going to be your 'lucky' hat now?


----------



## Chase This!

*UNREAL*

Just got a call from Mark (Jakers), and he went off!!! 4 for 9 on blues, and two swords. Had a sword come unbuttoned at the boat that he estimates at 300#.

He says he's going to sleep for three days. Look for pics Sunday.

Badarse Mark!!! Congrats!!! Remind me never to turn down another trip with you because of work. Who needs work when you get a shot at 9 blues. I'll live on the streets for nine blues. 

Brandon


----------



## Chase This!

*UNREAL*

Just got a call from Mark (Jakers), and he went off!!! 4 for 9 on blues, and two swords. Had a sword come unbuttoned at the boat that he estimates at 300#.

He says he's going to sleep for three days. Look for pics Sunday.

Badarse Mark!!! Congrats!!! Remind me never to turn down another trip with you because of work. Who needs work when you get a shot at 9 blues. I'll live on the streets for nine blues.  Sorry I couldn't make it bro, but I WILL be there next time.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here's where we are at going into this weekend. I haven't scored Jakers fish yet.. but that is unreal!

Goin' South-3 blues, 2 swords=23 points
Mo Azul-2 blues, 1 white(awaiting video), 2 sails(awaiting video for 1 sail)=15 points
Sea*****-1 blue=5 points
Six Chicks-1 blue=5 points

The color beginning today is GREEN.. The color is good until at least next week.. 7/9/09


----------



## Dismissed

*Red Hot*

Let another blue go yesterday, went 1 for 6 in one day of fishing! Fishing is unbelievable out there right now, but they pulled all the tricks they know how to pull yesterday. 2 of them even got wahoo to help by hitting the swivel, one leaving a clean cut double line, the other a clean cut leader right behind the crimp. Another ate and instantly greyhounded around the rig, couldn't even get the lines cleared. Will get pics hopefully later today.


----------



## jakers

Thanks for posting an early report for us Brandon.

After loosing several fish on our last trip we got back at them a little on this trip. Our ratio did not improve much but we hooked enough to make up for it.

Ended up 4-9 on billfish with one white and 1-2 on swords. Of coarse the sword we lost at the boat was a real good one. We were just to impatient.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## jakers

Here are a few more photos from our trip on 6/30/09. Fish #2 had a sat tag that got ripped of on the wire.


----------



## Dismissed

*Pics of Blue*

Congrats Jakers, hell of a trip. Your ratio was much better than ours......

Here are 2 pics of our fish, I'm trying to get better pictures which clearly show species at boatside.


----------



## Dismissed

*Oh yeah*

We caught the fish at 8:15 on Thursday morning.


----------



## ccbluewater

Team Sea***** went 2-2 with a Blue and a Sail this weekend. Will post pics when we get them from Ronnie.


----------



## 05starkid

Jakers-- what brand of tubes are those on your boat. They look sweet and are obviously working well. we just got a 31 contender and are looking for some. Thanks- Brooks


----------



## jakers

I got them from deep blue marine out of Florida. I think the tubes themselves are pretty good. I plumbed them with a 3800GPH low presure pump with it's own 1 1/2" through hull. We have not had good success keeping anything alive for very long in them. Part of the problem may be an air lock. May need a sea chest etc.... another big part of it may just be the fight and handling of baits it supper warm water. We are now being very careful with each bait as we bring them in and are using circle hooks for our baits to try and avoid making them bleed.

Over all I would say that they are not a great investment.

If I did it over again I would just get the ones from live bait larry I think they are called Kodiak. They take up less space and you can install inserts for smaller baits. I have to take mine on and off each trip. The ones I have are a good product but just don't fit my boat the way I thought they would. I miss communicated on the size.

Have fun.



05starkid said:


> Jakers-- what brand of tubes are those on your boat. They look sweet and are obviously working well. we just got a 31 contender and are looking for some. Thanks- Brooks


----------



## KevinA

ccbluewater said:


> Team Sea***** went 2-2 with a Blue and a Sail this weekend. Will post pics when we get them from Ronnie.


As Kyle mentioned the guys made it out again without us over 4th July weekend (we have a family member in Hospital) and had another stellar trip coming back in sloppy seas Sunday afternoon.

the little contender ended up at Magnolia this trip and fishing was good, they ended up with 7 yellowfin, 1 Dorado, 1 Wahoo (small) a Sailfish and a Blue Marlin.

Saturday was nice and winds started to build Sat night so they headed back a little sooner than planned but was a good call, from about 80 miles out the seas were 4-6s and from 50 miles out a little higher, as always the Contender handled it with ease, they were making 25 to 30 MPH through most of it.

here is a couple pics of the sail, will post the rest when I receive them.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

The color will remain GREEN until next Wednesday. I will update the color/object on Wednesday since a few of ya'll are fishing POCO. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I made some myself that work vey well. I used 8" PVC and reduced it down to a 1" line. Put a 1600 GPH pump for 2 tubes and they work great. I have heard the trick is they need to fill up in less than 10 seconds. I made mine for $200 including the pump. I also painted the inside blue to calm the bait.

David



jakers said:


> I got them from deep blue marine out of Florida. I think the tubes themselves are pretty good. I plumbed them with a 3800GPH low presure pump with it's own 1 1/2" through hull. We have not had good success keeping anything alive for very long in them. Part of the problem may be an air lock. May need a sea chest etc.... another big part of it may just be the fight and handling of baits it supper warm water. We are now being very careful with each bait as we bring them in and are using circle hooks for our baits to try and avoid making them bleed.
> 
> Over all I would say that they are not a great investment.
> 
> If I did it over again I would just get the ones from live bait larry I think they are called Kodiak. They take up less space and you can install inserts for smaller baits. I have to take mine on and off each trip. The ones I have are a good product but just don't fit my boat the way I thought they would. I miss communicated on the size.
> 
> Have fun.


----------



## KevinA

*Team Sea ***** - Blue Marlin pic*

here is a picture of the blue caught last weekend.

the camera must have caught a drop of water on the lense but you can clearly see species and color of can.


----------



## Jake Reaves

We caught one Small Sail on the Goin' South yesterday Morning...Slow two days for us...We fished hard with little to show for it...I'm sure Mark will post up the pics when he gets a chance...


----------



## Chase This!

Jake Reaves said:


> We caught one Small Sail on the Goin' South yesterday Morning...Slow two days for us...We fished hard with little to show for it...I'm sure Mark will post up the pics when he gets a chance...


Thanks for the report, Jake. The way yall have been smashing 'em lately, yall needed a slow day.

Did yall sword fish?

Brandon


----------



## Ono Loco

Jacob - did you try the hard hittin gangsta rap?


----------



## Jake Reaves

Ono Loco said:


> Jacob - did you try the hard hittin gangsta rap?


ha...We had 3 Ipods on board and all of em had dead batteries...I think that was the problem...it was brutal...XM/Sirius just doesn't seem to do the trick...

Brandon, yeah we sword fished...no sword bites...had a nasty hammer head come in on us and rampage our spread...didn't really put our baits back out after that due to fatigue...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Sticking with green.. and/or object of the day at POCO. Good luck to all fishing the tournament!


----------



## 05starkid

thanks for the info on the tubes Jakers and Mossy Oak.. Always nice to get input on tackle and gear....Good luck to all in Poco
-Brooks


----------



## jakers

Jake Reaves said:


> We caught one Small Sail on the Goin' South yesterday Morning...Slow two days for us...We fished hard with little to show for it...I'm sure Mark will post up the pics when he gets a chance...


What he said. We still managed to have a great time. If you added up points for effort this fish would be worth 15 points. Looks like we need to head for the honey hole way down south.


----------



## Dismissed

*Sail 7/16*

Six Chicks let a sail go on Thurs, couldn't scare up a blue this time. Bait is still everywhere, though, so the bite will turn on again soon. Stayed a little inshore of the curve Friday to stay out of the Poco boats' way, but it sounded fairly slow for the ones in radio range. Few jumped off and a couple releases, but that's all I heard. Sorry for the awkward looking picture, I wanted to make sure the green tape on the glove was in the pic.


----------



## Over the Edge

Hydrocarbon released 2 whites and 2 sails while participating in POCO July 17-18. We also had a sail July 3rd. I will try to get some pics in soon.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We will keep the same GREEN color another week.. or object of the day for the ROC tourney. Good luck to those fishing it!


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon Sail - July 3rd*

Color of the week was green. Please see my visor for the color.


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon - POCO 09 - Day 1 - (July 17)*

Caught and released 1 white and 1 sail on day 1 of POCO aboard Hydrocarbon.


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon - POCO Day 1 Sail*

Sorry, forgot to post the sail from Day 1


----------



## Over the Edge

*Hydrocarbon - POCO 09 - Day 2 (July 18)*

On day 2 of POCO, Hydrocarbon caught a repeat of Day 1. One white and one sail released along with a couple hoo for dinner. Couldnt seem to find any blue ones, but had a good time trying. Looking forward to 2010!


----------



## rhale

Congrats Hydrocarbon, thats a great 2 days of fishing...


----------



## KevinA

curious what the standings are, anyone know.


----------



## Dismissed

*Another sail*

Six Chicks released another sail during the ROC. Worked really hard for 2 days for that fish! Pics/video coming soon. Good on ya, Hydrocarbon, I know the fishing was really slow during Poco, y'all did well.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I will update standings soon.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the standings as of 7/30/09:

Goin' South-6 blues, 3 swords, 1 white, 1 sail=46 points
Mo Azul-2 blues, 1 white, 2 sails=15 points
Sea*****-2 blues, 2 sails=12 points
Six Chicks-2 blues, 1 sail(awaiting pic of sail)=11 points
Hydrocarbon-2 whites, 3 sails=9 points

Changing things up this week.. the color scheme will be BROWN and PINK. Show both colors please.

As always, fish scored in TIFT or any other tournament will count for points.

Tight Lines!


----------



## jakers

*Tuna, Billfish & Sword tournament*

How many of you guys would enter a billfish tournament if you knew you would not be fishing against nothing but big time sportfishers and the entry fee was reasonable?

I would like to invite / challenge you guys to enter a really cool tournament with me. It is the first year of the tournament. The fee to enter will not break the bank and it has several really cool divisions and separate pots. The main focus is on tuna but if we all entered the billfish release & Swordfish part of the tournament I think we could have a good time with a little friendly competition. The tournament is called Texas Tuna mania. www.tunamania.com The tournament is August 20-22. It is going to be held out of Surfside. You can leave out of any port.

So what do you say? I will give the winnings from the billfish blast to anyone from the 2coolbillfish blast that takes first place in the billfish division!!

What did he just say? Game on mo fo!!! Just trying to fire you guys up.

Really, I think it could be a lot of fun.

Call or P.M. me if you are interested.
Mark Glassmeyer 832 309-0784

You can also call Bobby Byrd or Capt. John Cochrane at 281 474-4000.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## bluewatertx

*White Marlin*

Here's our white from the ROC, bad vid but you can tell its a white (I knocked my bro's camera in the water with my elbow while wiring the fish). No object of the day in it, but Jeremy (Bevo/Hunting/Fishing) was the angler so I think he can validate the catch (plus he has a better vid on him camera if we need to post it. Also lost a sail at the boat a few hours after lines in on the first day and had a double header blue the next day, fighting the second larger fish fairly close to the boat before losing it. All in all good action on a slow tourney weekend. Trying to get a last min . crew for the Legends this weekend together. Good luck to everyone fishing it and congrats to my buddy Eddie and the rest of the Seay Goddess crew on their win at TIFT.


----------



## KevinA

what.

rules are rules.

bevo should know better, if he allows a fish with out proper ID because he was the angler then all bets should be off in my opinion.

not trying to be an *** but rules are rules.


----------



## bluewatertx

Don't really care that much, our last blue was disqualified... chill ... just posting a vid. Everyone involved can decide weather it counts or not


----------



## KevinA

I'm cool.

it aint alot of money but the rules have to be enforced regardless.

it is a tournament and people have invested time and money based on the rules.

nice white by the way, wish we would catch one some day.......caught everything cept a white and a sword.


----------



## bluewatertx

I'm in line with you Kevin, rules are rules and I don't expect it to count, for me the best part is sharing the catch. That was our first white, and would have been worth just under 17k had we entered the white marlin pot in the ROC (caught ours at noon on friday). So Im double kicking myself in the ***. Still proud of my short bad camera work YouTube and hope to get another one soon!


----------



## Jake Reaves

What will be the color for Tuesday-Friday? Thanks!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Color scheme will remain the same.. Brown and Pink this next week.

BTW.. I have time and date stamped video on that fish.


----------



## bluewatertx

However it works out.... I would like to post the points for that fish " key word like". The vid quality was bad on the one I posted. Jeremy's cam has the time date stamp, its cloudy because we had to grab out of the A/C when I knocked my brother's primary cam in the water. Not trying to pull a fast one here, but would like to keep everyone happy thats competing in this thing and still post my points. So however we can do that, let me know. 

-Chris-


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Nice white bluewatertx. Definitely a white and there shouldn't be an issue with getting your points. 

Now I know why the color of the week is pink and brown Bevo.


----------



## jakers

Went out Tuesday, fished hard. It was very slow. Got lucky with one blue and a couple of small swords and a few wahoo.


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul caught one sail during legends, will get video up early this week.


----------



## jakers

Hey Peter,

Nice job on the sail. 

It has been very tough for us the last few trips. We had our first "Goose Egg" on the trip before the last. Last trip there was pretty much no current but it was probably the most beautiful night I have ever seen on the gulf. Sounds like it has been pretty quiet for everyone out there. It is a little quiet here as well. Thought there would be more friendly banter and B.S. flying. Guess I will just have to go back to talking to myself! Wish the fish could talk. Hey, maybe I will try that.


----------



## Dismissed

*Legends*

Sounds like it picked back up a little for the Legends, Seay Goddess won with 4 blues I heard. We (Six Chicks) missed it, but are in for the Tuna Mania, weather permitting. I agree with you Jakers, the ROC was the slowest fishing I remember. I'm sure I've had other trips that were that slow, but I think I blocked them from memory.


----------



## Cru

Cool fish, Mark. Not sure about the salad on that dude's face, but the rest looks like good clean fun to me. Way to break the drought!


----------



## cshimaitis

Sailfish video is up. Object of day was the wireman shirt. http://www.moazul.com/Videos/Videos.htm


----------



## Chase This!

Mark (Jakers) just called to ask about the colors. I told him pink/brown. He's on the water by now, so hopefully the color doesn't change later today. If so, let this show he left before the color change.

Not that it matters. He about has this puppy sewed up.

Brandon


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Yeah.. I let the week get away from me.. but PINK and BROWN works.

Good luck to those fishing this weekend.


----------



## cshimaitis

Does it have to be pink AND brown, or pink OR brown? If both, I may have to steal my daughter's pillow case.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Steal the pillowcase.. PINK and BROWN together.


----------



## justhookit

If it's IN the fish's mouth, is it legal? Got lots of pictures with that :cheers:


----------



## ytbj

Just curious, what it the point total to date?


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I'll add the points up later today when I get a free second.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here are the standings as of 8/19/09:

Goin' South-7 blues, 5 swords, 1 white, 1 sail=59 points
Mo Azul-2 blues, 1 white, 3 sails=16 points
Sea*****-2 blues, 2 sails=12 points
Six Chicks-2 blues, 1 sail(awaiting pic of sail)=11 points
Hydrocarbon-2 whites, 3 sails=9 points
Agave-1 white=3 points

The color of the week will be YELLOW/GREEN. Please display both colors. The color will be good until at least August 27th. If fishing right now, last weeks color works until tomorrow.

Good Luck!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Man "NYATI".. it would be a heck of a race for 1 and 2 if you guys were playing this year. Throw "Hale Yeah" in the mix and it would be a brawl!


----------



## jakers

Bevo,

Why don't we do something to make it interesting.

Ie. Let the other two boats you mentioned buy in for an all or nothing first place run. Say $40/point up to 50 points then $100/point up to what ever the lead boat has. Like I said all or nothing for first so, who ever buys in is just gunning for first place only. That way it will only add to the pot for the other boats no matter what happens at first place the others will just make more $. Any boat that buys in will either take first or not place. I would do the same, first or not place.

Again, no effect on 2nd on down other than adding $ to the pot. 

Of course they would have to have an * next to there name if they win. Just kidding.

It could be fun and would sweeten the pot.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I'm not sure if Ronnie on the "Hale Yeah" is fishing very much cause of work.. and not sure if NYATI is right now as well. I wouldn't have a problem with it, sine you are really running away with it. If any other particpants do, post up or PM me.. 

Jeremy


----------



## jakers

Fr. one sword, lots of sleep. Color for 28th. ???


----------



## rhale

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> I'm not sure if Ronnie on the "Hale Yeah" is fishing very much cause of work.. and not sure if NYATI is right now as well. I wouldn't have a problem with it, sine you are really running away with it. If any other particpants do, post up or PM me..
> 
> Jeremy


Your right Jeremy, I didnt get to fish for 5 weeks straight and finally got out this past weekend...

I would not be able to compete with Mark but I think I would give 2nd place a run...

As far as NYATI goes, his points would be just over one hundred I believe !!!!!!!!! NYATI has had a year for the record books.

Thanks for the offer Mark but you got this one in the bag. Maybe next year.

Here is a pic from this weekend.

Ronnie


----------



## jakers

Hats off to you Ronnie, that is a fine weekends work. Wish you guys were in it this year. Next year we need to work on getting about 30 boats in it. Hell, it does not cost much and is just good clean fun. I don't think I am cut out for most of the other tournaments. Don't have deep enough pockets and the crew that I like to bring does not either.

Jeromy, we are thinking about heading out for a few days tomorrow night do I need to worry about a color change on Thursday? If I don't here from you I will assume that it is still yellow and green. Call me or text or email if you would.

Thanks.

Mark Glassmeyer
[email protected]
832 309-0784


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

We'll keep it the same.. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## crownroyal76117

whos leading this and what is the purse up for grabs?


----------



## jakers

got one...Points please?


----------



## Ono Loco

heard you dumped the 80 before turnin her..excellent work Mark.. BTW did you get a tag in her?


----------



## Chase This!

jakers said:


> got one...Points please?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I think Ronnie fought that battle last year. And lost. :biggrin: Like you need the points.......Sure would look good in an aquarium.

Brandon


----------



## jakers

O.k. how about this one.


----------



## jakers

Another photo of the good one plus two others and a blue. Had a fun trip. The blues are hard to come by right now. You really have to pull out all the tricks IE.. read the instructions on the lure package ( inside joke ).

The blue came at the end of the trip when we were about to throw in the towel. We were all pretty spent. Just hooked a solid hoo that came un buttoned after stretching out the shootgun a mile or two. Messin with the new guy we said he is still there just reel like hell. Sorta just putting along at 2-3 knots looking at the beautiful calm water, sippin another brew when a small blue just tomahawks the short rigger at a 90deg. angle and comes about 5 feet out of the water. Holly sheeet, all hell breaks loose and what is usually a pretty calm cool and collected boat just goes nuts. Not so much with not knowing what to do type of stuff but more just freekin out about how awesome the bite was followed by all sorts of jive talk about reading the lure package (by Jacob) and how it said use this one in calm conditions it will catch muskie, pike, swords, Marlin etc...freekin joker. The memory of that bite will be in my mind forever!


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Awesome photos! Thanks for steering me this way to check them out.


----------



## Dismissed

*Tuna Mania Blue*

We let a blue go in the Tuna Mania a couple of weeks ago, will get that video up ASAP, as well as the sailfish video we owe from the ROC.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Since this weekend the college football season kicks off, post your favorite team/schools logo. It can be on a hat, tshirt, whatever. The object will be good until at least Sept 10th. Good luck.

I will update point standings after this weekend.

Tight lines!
Jeremy


----------



## jakers

Went out on the 4th. Ended up 0-3 on blues with a good one just about jumping in the boat before we broke the leader kind of trying to get out of it's way (rookie move on my part). Broke another leader on a different one too Damnnnnn!!!!!!!!!

Ended up 1-3 on swords. Seems as though we would rather sleep lately than take the time to play them on light drag. Darn things seem to always bite right as I nod off.

The classic moment of the trip was when Greg, who was fighting the fish, said after about 40 min. into the fight, would it be to much trouble to pull out one of those fighting harnesses. Then he told us that his doctor said he should not do anything to strenuous since his back was not in good shape.

Thanks to the great last min. crew for being so flexible. It was a first sword for two of these guys and they performed like pros. They even came over the next day and cleaned the boat better than most have in the past. They will be invited back!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## StarlinMarlin

helluva swordy!


----------



## Bret

dang man.. nice sword!! you have been wearing them out...


----------



## Spazbyte

Way to go Mark. Nice sword...


----------



## tunahunter

Nice sword Mark. I am ready for that sword for grouper trade!


----------



## luna sea II

nice swords!


----------



## jakers

Thanks guys.

Tunahunter, I can't eat any more swordfish. Grouper sounds real good right now!


----------



## Chase This!

What be da color for this weekend? All I need is 12 swords and 10 blues to catch Jakers. 

Brandon


----------



## Bret

Chase This! said:


> What be da color for this weekend? All I need is 12 swords and 10 blues to catch Jakers.
> 
> Brandon


Yeah, I hear Jakers put on a how to catch billfish clinic this weekend.. lets see a report....


----------



## tunahunter

Bret said:


> Yeah, I hear Jakers put on a how to catch billfish clinic this weekend.. lets see a report....


Went to the "how to clinic" Got to sleep in in the mornings. Classes on marlin







and sails







were from mid-day to sunset. Sword class lasts all night long! LOL


----------



## Snake

what happened? I just woke up..... Im kinda confused... I had this bad *** dream about world class bill fishing, sheetglass.. catching nothing but hoos and yellows as the bycatch........ maybe even a slam or wait, was it a super slam? ohh yeah and it all happend right here in the back yard.....



man im going back to sleep

later


----------



## Ono Loco

POW - SHAZAM -BOOMBOOM..lol - Snake - Mark said you made a great bait ****** and didn't even complain when your knees started bleeding.. saw the pics at Mark's last night - killer trip..


----------



## Snake

theres no shame in my game...


----------



## wacker

Snake said:


> theres no shame in my game...


That's a understatement for sure Bro.


----------



## Cru

Don't leave us hanging Mark! Need pics ASAP! From what I have heard, I should have passed on the dove opener, even though we stomped 'em.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Here's the tally so far...

Goin' South-10 blues, 10 swords, 2 whites, 2 sails=98 points
Mo Azul-2 blues, 1 white, 3 sails=16 points
Sea*****-2 blues, 2 sails=12 points
Six Chicks-2 blues, 1 sail(awaiting pic of sail)=11 points
Hydrocarbon-2 whites, 3 sails=9 points
Agave-1 white=3 points

Is anybody else fishing? We should be. Goin' South is tearing it up!!!!!!

This next week we will do favorite NFL teams as color/object of the day. Good luck.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

My apologies to the Goin' South. I missed to swords and a blue when totaling up points. So here's the leaderboard:

Goin' South-11 blues, 12 swords, 2 whites, 2 sails=111 points
Mo Azul-2 blues, 1 white, 3 sails=16 points
Sea*****-2 blues, 2 sails=12 points
Six Chicks-2 blues, 1 sail(awaiting pic of sail)=11 points
Hydrocarbon-2 whites, 3 sails=9 points
Agave-1 white=3 points


----------



## Dismissed

*Finally got videos*

Here's the video for our sail from the ROC (which you were awaiting pics of), and the blue we released in the Tuna Mania. We followed the tournament rule format in both, which called for someone to wear a tournament T-shirt. Our wireman, Ryan, is wearing them. Hopefully this will work, never posted a video.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

Sorry.. I was out of pocket yesterday. 

The tourney is finished for this season!!!! Congrats to the Goin' South for their victory! They put in alot of time on the water this summer.

Mo Azul finished 2nd, Sea***** came in 3rd.. I will get checks in the mail by tomorrow.

Here was the payout. The Pot was $2500 with 10 boats entering:
1st Place - $1400
2nd Place - $550
3rd Place - $300

Mont gets the remaining 10% or $250. 

Thanks to all who participated. Maybe we can get 20-25 boats next year!!!

Jeremy


----------



## fishtruck

11 Blues, GREAT season!!! And in our fishery we have to run 70 mi. Just think if lived in Venice and had that Blue water, could fish every day (after a short work day ;-) Congrats Mark!
Rob C


----------



## Spazbyte

Congrats Mark!! :cheers:. Was awesome going out with you guys and seeing how it's done. Spaz.....


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting

I made a mistake in the final tally.. Team Six Chicks turned in 3 blue marlin, and 2 sails. The last 2 fish are on the video up above. I overlooked those in the last tally.

So.. with that the standings are:
1st place - Goin' South - 111 points
2nd place - Six Chicks - 17 points
3rd place - Mo Azul - 16 points

Sorry about the orginal post. I just skipped over two fish on accident.

Congrats again to the winners


----------



## Chase This!

Congrats, Mark!!! You had a stellar summer. Truly amazing. Hopefully next year we can get a few more boats, and all pray that you stay busier at work. 

Boom!

Brandon


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Chase This! said:


> Congrats, Mark!!! You had a stellar summer. Truly amazing. Hopefully next year we can get a few more boats, and all pray that you stay busier at work.


Hey now, I was just getting ready to try to hit him up for a trip next summer. :cheers:

The last thing I need is for him to be busier. :biggrin:


----------



## wacker

congrats Mark! Glad I was able to get out at least for one trip with you, You had some good crew this year and it showed in the points congrats guys!

:an6:*What is this thing doing??*


----------



## Dismissed

*Congrats Mark!*

Hell of a season!

Troy
"Six Chicks"


----------



## hsf outdoor tv

Mark
Congratulations!!!

I now have something else to brag about besides the 271lb sword we caught (*i went fishing with the 2009 Billfish Blast winner*)

The beer is on me when we get to Venice.
Eric


----------



## Snake

Man Mark you SMOKED ummmm...

I know you put your time in.. I know every time we were at the ramp you were comin or going. Actually I know of a couple times this summer I went your truck was there and when I decided to hit it again a couple days later your truck was still there. Thanks again for giving me the chance to come be the masterbaiter on the Goin South...

Shake and bake you made the 2COOL BLAST your *****...


----------



## Dingo

Great work Mark. Enjoyed our trips together and look forward to some winter runs. And then again, there's always next summer? ​


----------



## Cru

Congrats Mark! Glad I was able to make a few trips with you this year. Hope to keep it going in Venice!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Congrats Mark! Lets get 20+ boat in this thing next year!


----------



## Chase This!

Mossy Oak said:


> Congrats Mark! Lets get 20+ boat in this thing next year!


I'll be back in. Hopefully in _Chase This II_.....

Brandon


----------



## Bret

congratulatons Mark!! You put the time in and it paid off!!! what a great year you had..


----------

